# NCFAA Outdoor Schedule is posted...



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

what about us visitors from the North? We know you love us and just misspoke when leaving us out of your warm welcome.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Check it out at:
http://www.ncfaa-archery.org/Shootin...r_Schedule.pdf

3 open weekends between 3/13 and 8/28...somewhere to shoot every week

And we will be adding at least 1 and as many as 3 new clubs this year...so be sure to check back for updates...

Hope to see all you SC/NC/Va/Ga/Md/WV wherever shooters on the line..

How's that Ron...Any better??? You know you and the suckish one (ahem...X-y buddy),and anybody else for that matter, are always welcome here in NC...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

You left out South-Paaw and the rest of the FL bunch. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You left out South-Paaw and the rest of the FL bunch. :wink:


I said shooters...I'm not sure Paaw counts...

But I did say "wherever"...you all are just too durn picky....


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Awesome looking forward to hitting up some shoots this year, need to get the bow set-up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

See you there...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Looking forward to the shoots*

Thanks for posting and all the hard work that went into getting these shoots together. :thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Thanks for posting and all the hard work that went into getting these shoots together. :thumbs_up


Let's SHOOT (and talk junk). :wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Do I see correctly that the first o-fish-ial shoot is the same weekend as indoor nationals? I'm in....what time is we startin???


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Pat, or any other carolinian, where is Blue Ridge Archers? Never heard nuttin of them before....... :mg:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Ron, Blue Ridge is near Asheville. A great place to shoot. Just come shoot at my place Friday and ride with me to Blue Ridge that Sat.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> Do I see correctly that the first o-fish-ial shoot is the same weekend as indoor nationals? I'm in....what time is we startin???


I recon you see correctly if indoor nationals is the 3/20 weekend. Starts o-fish-al-ee at 10, but you know how we do it around here. It starts really when you get here and are ready...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treaton said:


> Ron, Blue Ridge is near Asheville. A great place to shoot. Just come shoot at my place Friday and ride with me to Blue Ridge that Sat.


I'm planning on heading there in June for the Berry shoot. I may not bother flinging arrows, pay my $10 and spend the whole shoot gorging myself on blackberries...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You left out South-Paaw and the rest of the FL bunch. :wink:





psargeant said:


> I said shooters...I'm not sure Paaw counts...
> 
> But I did say "wherever"...you all are just too durn picky....




```

```
:hand::hand:...........:violin::violin:
just when was the last time " wherever " *didn't *put a whippin' on you.. ?!

:tongue:...

just keep me posted on the Extravaganza... i may not be out of La. by then, and that may not be enough to keep me from bringin :elf_moon::bartstush:...

besides, i still owe my bestest buddy Prag a crispie...:wink:... ( i haven't forgotten )...thanks Lee...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Fl_lefty will be changing his name to Pa_lefty very soon ! i skeered' another one back to the north...no more could he stand heat i bring !!!

:archer::shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> :hand::hand:...........:violin::violin:
> ...


The extravaganza won't be the same without you!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> The extravaganza won't be the same without you!!!!




```

```
hope the sentiment was for me and not fl_lefty !! ... heheheheee......

:hug:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*preapproval ?*

i'm reading the "wherever " needs pre approval to attend the EXTRAVANGANZA..... is this a way to keep the_ heat _out of the whoopins'... ??...

help me ( us) out on this before it gets too late for approval ..

thx !

:shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*both*



south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> hope the sentiment was for me and not fl_lefty !! ... heheheheee......
> ...


Was meant for both of you. Sorry to hear your side kick is going North. He'll be back soon:wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> i'm reading the "wherever " needs pre approval to attend the EXTRAVANGANZA..... is this a way to keep the_ heat _out of the whoopins'... ??...
> 
> help me ( us) out on this before it gets too late for approval ..
> 
> ...


Read it again, SP. The shoot that needs "pre-approval" is for the NC Senior Games qualifier being held in Durham County.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

SCarson said:


> Read it again, SP. The shoot that needs "pre-approval" is for the NC Senior Games qualifier being held in Durham County.




```

```
i need macs' specs !! .... :embara:

Steve, thanks for the prrof read !!

LOLOL


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> i'm reading the "wherever " needs pre approval to attend the EXTRAVANGANZA..... is this a way to keep the_ heat _out of the whoopins'... ??...
> 
> help me ( us) out on this before it gets too late for approval ..
> 
> ...


You need to learn to read better...that's for the Senior Olympics qualifier...Guess I should have kept reading...:doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Folks,
The reason I included the Senior's Games is that our own Jarlicker will be "conducting" this shoot. :thumbs_up

Mac & I have two different locations where we can participate that have the archery game (American 900). We had both planned to shot "Joe's", but it turns out it is on the same day that Prag Jr will be having her knee surgery.

Thus I am planning to participate in the Down East Senior's Games that will be held in Nash County (Rocky Mount). Not sure what Mac will end up doing, but I imagine he will shoot Nash County as well since that is his home county.

Prag


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Folks,
> The reason I included the Senior's Games is that our own Jarlicker will be "conducting" this shoot. :thumbs_up
> 
> Mac & I have two different locations where we can participate that have the archery game (American 900). We had both planned to shot "Joe's", but it turns out it is on the same day that Prag Jr will be having her knee surgery.
> ...


Piedmont area Senior Games Archery competition - Thursday Apr.22, Winston-Salem. Registration deadline is today. For more info...(336)727-2325

Looks like a battle brewing amongst us old fogies.:fencing:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treaton said:


> Piedmont area Senior Games Archery competition - Thursday Apr.22, Winston-Salem. Registration deadline is today. For more info...(336)727-2325
> 
> Looks like a battle brewing amongst us old fogies.:fencing:


Bring it on. :wink:

Down East registration dead line is April 1st. (252) 972-1152 to request registration packet. I talked with a Mr. Gene Parker. Told him there was no way I was letting Mac take all the glory. :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Gotta Love it!!

Old folks out doin' stuff!!!:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Gotta Love it!!
> 
> Old folks out doin' stuff!!!:zip:


Especially gotta love it when the "youngins" can't keep up. :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Especially gotta love it when the "youngins" can't keep up. :darkbeer:


I'm just about ready to hit the Field course. Changed the cams on my bow and put n new strings this weekend. Got the ACC's cut and tipped and ready to fly. Just gotta do some fine tuning and shoot some marks.

Then it's on.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm just about ready to hit the Field course. Changed the cams on my bow and put n new strings this weekend. Got the ACC's cut and tipped and ready to fly. Just gotta do some fine tuning and shoot some marks.
> 
> Then it's on.


Are you and your cronies coming to DCWC this weekend? Would be nice to have a "special edition" shirt to wear on Sat. as well. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Are you and your cronies coming to DCWC this weekend? Would be nice to have a "special edition" shirt to wear on Sat. as well. :wink:


MCAC is hosting an ASA State Qualifier this weekend so the guys will be pretty busy.

As far as the "Special Edition" shirts, that should be taken care of if things go the way I have them planned as of right now.

I'm not gonna be able to make it. I am REALLY wanting to shoot outside now since I've seen the place at the MCWCC and property they have. I can't wait to get started on that range. It's gonna be a BLAST!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> MCAC is hosting an ASA State Qualifier this weekend so the guys will be pretty busy.
> 
> As far as the "Special Edition" shirts, that should be taken care of if things go the way I have them planned as of right now.
> 
> I'm not gonna be able to make it. I am REALLY wanting to shoot outside now since I've seen the place at the MCWCC and property they have. I can't wait to get started on that range. It's gonna be a BLAST!!!!!!


:blah::blah::blah::blah: If you're skeered - say you're skeered. :behindsof


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :blah::blah::blah::blah: If you're skeered - say you're skeered. :behindsof


Skeered???

What is the meaning of this word??:dontknow:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Skeered???
> 
> What is the meaning of this word??:dontknow:


Ask the cat - I have no idea


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

OMG!!!! Prag at least warn us before showing something that just melted my contacts to my eyeball......geeessh.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Ask the cat - I have no idea


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> OMG!!!! Prag at least warn us before showing something that just melted my contacts to my eyeball......geeessh.


Just for you


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Glad I just saw this. There are some "chewies" that might like to take some Field Archers down on their own venues. :wink:

Gotta get my replacement bow limbs so that I can get my field bow set back up by next weekend. It's a long story, so don't ask. :sad:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> Glad I just saw this. There are some "chewies" that might like to take some Field Archers down on their own venues. :wink:
> 
> Gotta get my replacement bow limbs so that I can get my field bow set back up by next weekend. It's a long story, so don't ask. :sad:


Hope to see you out there...


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

---- I can taste the excitement ! :hungry:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Bad!*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Ask the cat - I have no idea


Now that's BAD!!! Prag, you really should warn us. My eyes will never be the same


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> Glad I just saw this. There are some "chewies" that might like to take some Field Archers down on their own venues. :wink:
> 
> Gotta get my replacement bow limbs so that I can get my field bow set back up by next weekend. It's a long story, so don't ask. :sad:


Replacement Bow Limbs What do you need, maybe I can help...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Replacement Bow Limbs What do you need, maybe I can help...


I have new limbs on the way now. One of my limb rockers fell out, and the limb blew up.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TANC said:


> I have new limbs on the way now. One of my limb rockers fell out, and the limb blew up.


Ooops. That can't be good. 

Come on out and play. We'll show you how it's done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, the bow is back in business and sighted in. So now I have to get me in business. Plantar Fasciitis is absolutely killing me right now. ukey:ukey:

But I hope to give it a whirl Saturday if not before.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> Well, the bow is back in business and sighted in. So now I have to get me in business. Plantar Fasciitis is absolutely killing me right now. ukey:ukey:
> 
> But I hope to give it a whirl Saturday if not before.


We'll see you Saturday then TANC...I should be able to make it this week (Sarge Jr's soccer game isn't until 3:30)...


----------

